# Prom date background checks



## goblues (May 10, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/wcvb/20060509/lo_wcvb/3455946

Imagine if dating required NICS checks. Guess to weed out the stalkers and such lol.

Well I had that police report filed on me by the soccer chick that one time cause she said I was persistant and filed a complaint which was a bunch of BS


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

:?: :?: :?: :?: 

Link does not work...


----------



## goblues (May 10, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/wcvb/20060509/lo_wcvb/3455946


----------

